# Remington 870 Express Plug



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

My buddy has a Remington 870 Express and has misplaced his factory plug. Do any of you know what length he should cut a dowel for this gun? It's the model that chambers 2 3/4 and 3" shells. Need to get this squared away ASAP as we're teal hunting this Sunday. Thanks!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

A pencil or the hull of a stick pen works fine to plug a shotgun. Just keep cutting it until two shells fit into the magazine but not three. You can get close by subtracting 6" from the overall length of the magazine. The pencil will slide around inside of the mag, but it will suffice as a plug in a pinch. As I am sure you know, the object is to prevent more than three shells total in the gun, one in the chamber, two in the mag, accomplish that and you have met the intent of the law.


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Go get a dowel from home depo that will fit about 1/4" dia. and trim so that only 2 shells will fit. Worked for me


----------



## steb4680 (Nov 10, 2009)

About 5" to 6" I believe. Just cut it longer and test it, then cut and repeat if necessary. As long as you can't put more than 2 3" shells in the magazine tube then you should be fine. I left mine at home one time and didn't realize it until I was in the field so I just cut a branch and shaved it to fit which prevented me from allowing to have more than two shells in the magazine tube. It is pretty much common sense and anyone should be able to improvise a plug.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

3X3" shells is gonna be darn close........ 9"


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Academy sells the little green plugs for the Remingtons and it is cheap. I used one for my wife's 20 gauge too. It says 12 gauge but fits 20's as well


----------



## steb4680 (Nov 10, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> 3X3" shells is gonna be darn close........ 9"


That will get you a ticket real quick. I would stick with about 6 1/4"



Tyler said:


> Academy sells the little green plugs for the Remingtons and it is cheap. I used one for my wife's 20 gauge too. It says 12 gauge but fits 20's as well


This is the best idea to be on the safe side.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Tyler said:


> Academy sells the little green plugs for the Remingtons and it is cheap. I used one for my wife's 20 gauge too. It says 12 gauge but fits 20's as well


X2


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Academy


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

In a pinch you can use 2 empty hulls, just cut the crimped portion of plastic off one and slide it in brass first on top of spring, then cut another off so total length of 2 end to end is about 5.75" and slide it in brass first on top of the first. Then put the retainer and cap back. Thats for old style 870, the new ones have a plastic twist lock spring retainer that holds the plug farther in so the plug length may be different. Check it WITH 2 3/4" SHELLS! You may be able to only fit 2 3", but still get 3 2 3/4", and the GW check stick is based on 2 3/4" shells.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Also, never use a pencil or dowel, unless it's a large diameter dowel. I witnessed a guy with a pencil plug get a ticket after a Fed rammed the check stick in so hard it snapped the pencil, then he wrote the ticket and confiscated the gun.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Tyler said:


> Academy sells the little green plugs for the Remingtons and it is cheap. I used one for my wife's 20 gauge too. It says 12 gauge but fits 20's as well


 A 2-3/4 in shell is always going to be that length,wheither it is 12 ga or 20 ga. and a 3in 12 is the same length as a 3in 20!!!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Man such a simple answer. Just put as many shells in the magazine as it will hold. Cut the plug the length that would allow you to hold only two shells. Heck a stick off of a tree would work. 

Charlie


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Man such a simple answer. Just put as many shells in the magazine as it will hold. Cut the plug the length that would allow you to hold only two shells. Heck a stick off of a tree would work.
> 
> Charlie


 That stick better be pretty straight and clean if you expect the magazine spring not to hang up...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

DWilliams35

Well thats a give em. Ya know it has to be straight. Ya see back in the dark ages when I started hunting there were no rules regarding plugs. No guns had plugs so when the rule came into effect everyone just cut anything, dowels, sticks, what ever was available. First plug I did was on a Winchester 97 16 ga and it was a tree limb (a straight one).

Charlie


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just a curious fact a lot of people don't realize...a 2 3/4" shell is actually 2 1/4" long unfired, and the empty hull is approximately 2 3/4". A 3" is 2 1/2" unfired, and a 3 1/2" is 3" unfired. That's why the length of the plug required to go from "holds 4" to "holds 2" doesn't sound quite right at first glance.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

X2, but I just shove one empty hull inside another, works like a charm. 2 of my shotguns currently have them.



Category5 said:


> In a pinch you can use 2 empty hulls, just cut the crimped portion of plastic off one and slide it in brass first on top of spring, then cut another off so total length of 2 end to end is about 5.75" and slide it in brass first on top of the first. Then put the retainer and cap back. Thats for old style 870, the new ones have a plastic twist lock spring retainer that holds the plug farther in so the plug length may be different. Check it WITH 2 3/4" SHELLS! You may be able to only fit 2 3", but still get 3 2 3/4", and the GW check stick is based on 2 3/4" shells.


----------

